# Things That Non Horsey People Say That Annoy You!



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

so I'm sure there are plenty of things non people have said to you that reallllllly annoy you. 

One that i get asked ALL the time is ' so do you race?' they all think that horse riders are 'jockeys' 

Comment that they all say, as if they know better is ' but you just sit there!' 

another one would be when this chick in my class wrote in her story 'i picked the foal up and put it in my handbag, it was so small!' 
incorrect stuff like that annoys me too  

anyway , share yours!!!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

"What do you want those things for anyway"
"horse poop smells"
"I dont know how you can stand the smell"


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

I get this often... "I just came back from the barn" and then someone asks me what " THAT smell is" :wink: Its my EquiFume :wink::rofl:


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I am usually very tolerant, but "Why do you like them anyway, they smell and are dumb, just look at those stupid eyes!" got me raging.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Allow me to quote Hidalgo on this one, 

"You can say anything you want about me, but I'm gonna have to ask you not to talk about my horse that way."

^ Story of my life. I get many insults. A lot of the guys in school think it's fun to try and get a rise out of me by saying "horses are stupid" to which I respond, "It took my 600lb pony a day to convince me to bring him food whenever he asked, and I have spent the night with him multiple times. You can't even get me to make you a sandwhich, let alone get me to come to bed with you." :lol: :lol: :lol: 

That "do you race" thing too, ****es me off.

Oh and everyone at school assumes the ONLY thing that EVER happens in our area is barrel racing. Don't get me wrong, barrel racing is a grand passion of mine, but for CHRIST'S SAKE, EDUCATE YOURSELVES.

I ask around to see if anyone wants to join the equestrian team, that I could teach anyone to ride and I had a horse. Someone asked what we do, and one of my "helpful" classmates chimed in "You know...barrel racing."

*deep breaths(

ACTUALLY, we do Western Horsemanship, Drill, Hunt Seat Equitation, Dressage Hunt Seat Eq Over Fences, Working Pairs, Team Penning, Roping, Working Rancher, Saddle Seat Equitation, Trail, Reining, Steer Daubing, Figure 8, Team Biwrangle, Pole Bending, Keyhole, Team Canadian Flags, In Hand Trail, In Hand Obstacle Relay...

....AND THEN, after ALLL those are done, maybe we'll get to the barrel racing.

OkayI'mdone. xD


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Theres so so many things I can say but yes that one about the racing annoys the hell out of me!!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Well for earning my Cert 1 and 2 in Stablehand, i HAVE to work at a racetrack.. not my thing per se' - everyone goes.... OH so your a racing person... aka thinking i support the crap that the some horses goe through after leaving the racing career... I explain NO i am not a supporter and i despise slaughter, and they just go.. yeh right >.>...


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

one thing that REALLY annoys me (also fought with ym friend about this the other day :blush "Gelatin is made from horses hooves" No.. its actually made fom part of a cows skin these days >.> People... lol

One guy who was a big bully at my school, used to make up he ate horse pies... Until i printed out laws stating that horse meat is illgeal and not sold for human consuption in aussie... then he had no leg to stand on :wink:


----------



## Horsnaround64 (Dec 31, 2011)

There just all jealous. My dh has always called my friends. You doing something with horsy people today. Or no those are horse friends. Like there is a difference between friends and ones that own horses Idk.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*What non horsey people say*

ooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh isnt he cute but does he bite and whats that awful smell and dont you worry that he might tread on you?


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

I was at a party and a friend asked how my horse's leg was doing ( it had a fetlock injury at the time). When I answered that it was still slightly swollen one of the men said "shoot it and put it down, leg injuries dont heal," which all the other men laughed at. He got the death glare.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Yet another thread on the same subject....

I'm NEVER annoyed by NON-horsey people asking questions or even making statements, simply because I do understand they don't know. I'm sure I'd sound equally stupid if I ask questions about, say, lacrosse or football (both discipline I have no knowledge about at all). I'm also always very happy to answer/explain. As long as people don't count my money and don't tell me how I have to spend them why should I be annoyed or offended? _Asking questions is how we learn. _


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

The one that gets me most, which my sports hero brother likes to tell me is "Riding isnt a sport"... and he also likes the "theres no way you could ever make a living with them."


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

The only thing I really get annoyed about is when people say horseback riding isn't a sport. However, I realize a lot of people's mental image of horseback riding is basically just like in the movies where it just seems almost natural to do. Sometimes I can get them to change their mind if I explain it to them.. and get them to watch videos.


----------



## mtngrl7500 (May 29, 2011)

I normally don't get too annoyed at comments from non-horse people. If it's something crazy it may perplex me, but not just out and out annoyed. The only thing that really comes to mind as an annoyance is when people make comments like "then why don't you sell it?" when I complain about some behaviour issue. It's like horses are just disposable if they aren't deadheads or something.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

The one that really gets me is when people actually comment that because I have horses I must be rich! To My Face!!! I no longer volunteer that I have horses...I don't list it as a hobby or interest when filling out forms. I know I've lost a job because the perception was that I was rich and wouldn't "fit in."

ETA: And if you aren't rich...then you're crazy to be spending all that time and money on an animal.


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

HagonNag said:


> The one that really gets me is when people actually comment that because I have horses I must be rich! To My Face!!! QUOTE]
> 
> Yup, this is the comment that irritates me the most. Just because I own horses doesn't mean I am "rich". In fact most cases that means I don't have any money. It bugs mean when I get asked for money and when I say I don't have any the response is "well if you didn't have all those animals you would have money." So you want me to give up my pride and joy just so I can loan you money. Wow that sounds like a deal. :-x


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

The only thing that really bugs me anymore is the unavoidable questions;

"have you ever been bitten, or kicked"
"have you ever been bucked off"

usually im totally sarcastic and tell them 
'no i have a protective force field and i can read their minds so they never hurt me'


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Darn, Roperchick!!! 

In the local dialect: "Whare kin I git me one o' dem dere force fields?" 
"I NEED one!" :lol:


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

So had an annoyance occur today actually...walking down the sidewalk in the town my horse is boarded in, with my breeches and boots on. Had two separate guys yell "giddyup" to me from their cars. Once again, death glare.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Is your (laying down in the field) horse...DEAD?!?!
SOOO annoying. If they'd just watch them for 1/2 an hour, they'd notice the tail swish, then the head go up, then the roll, then the brace to bounce up.
My new hay man has had the same nosey neighbor call animal control on him about this 3X this summer. I can assure you--his appy's are healthy.


----------



## englishaqh (Jul 6, 2012)

Certain stuff, I guess that people just don't know better, so when it's an innocent uneducated comment it's okay to me. 
But: 
"Horseback riding isn't a sport."
If horseback riding isn't a sport, what is?


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

We were at an endurance ride in a rural part of Idaho (yes, there are rural and non-rural parts). The Sheriff stopped by just to check in. Apparently there were a couple of dirt-bikers that reported "A bunch of horses coming up the road!" - they'd ignored all the signs we'd posted about an endurance ride being held and marked trails and whatnot. After making some small talk, the Sheriff commented about how we're a more wealthy group because he'd "had dirt bikes and he'd had horses and the horses were definitely the more expensive of the two".

I told him no, we aren't any richer - we just have a different set of priorities


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

> In the local dialect: "Whare kin I git me one o' dem dere force fields?"
> "I NEED one!" :lol:


haha for sure! if i had one i totalyl woulda given you one beforehand!


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

On the note of what non-horsey people say, I don't mind so much. Yes, they can say some pretty off-the-wall and inaccurate things, but they don't but me much unless they start getting insulting. After all, words are just words. On the other hand, when non-horsey people DO things, I can get furious. Like when they think it's funny to pull the marker ribbons for an endurance ride, leading to riders getting lost, stranded, and in potentially serious danger all on their own on an unknown trail in the middle of nowhere. Not to mention we EXPECT to arrive at a water source in reasonable time, enabling us to ask the most of our horses - if we don't arrive at the next trough within the usual amount of time, amongst all the other things that can happen due to ribbons getting pulled, these people have a sick/injured horse and/or rider on their hands... or worse.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm pretty sick of all the sexual jokes, personally.


----------



## stormylass (Jul 12, 2012)

Let's see ...I agree some of my faves are" well all you do is sit there" oh well I get made fun of all the time because I EAT ALOT!! wll I eat often and people always say"God your eating again! I dont see how your not huge with all you eat" I reply I work horses,take care of horses you could get rid of that gym membership(that you dont use) and eat whatever you want if you would come work on the farm wiith me for a week" mmmm naaaa "yeah thats what I thought, then stop talking about how much I eat!" 
Then the other thing is... I own a race horse as some of you know , and it really irritates me when people lump me together with the race world idiots. Some of us go the extra mile to ensure our horses are capable of transitioning to another job after racing.Some of us actually dedicate about 16-20 hours a day A DAY!! to our race horses, to ensure the are properly fed, excercised, rested and let out in a pasture or hand walked every single solitary day! That it is important for them to always know they are a horse first with a job 2nd and to help in ANY way we can to see to it that horse performs to the best of his ability at a job he LOVES to do! We do NOT PUMP THEM FULL OF DRUGS! beat or abuse them! I was raised in horse racing and believe me my Father was a straight up S.O.B. but...he knew horses and AlwayS did what was best for them and he made a **** good living at it! So please horse community even if your NOT in horse racing, please dont let people get away with talking about us like that ,as I know there are some big huge idiots out there(i think I have met them all) I wouldnt let anyone say that ropers are all abusive to their horses, or hunter jumpers all drug their horses! I even though I have never thrown a rope in my life except at the plastic cow head, I let NON horse people know that horses are NOT A HOBBY ,THEY ARE OUR LIVES. and not having our horses is like not having air.


----------



## Anywhere Else (Aug 10, 2012)

When people say horses are stupid it ****es me off.

I know they're by no means super intelligent or anything, but horses do plenty of clever things on a regular basis that even I wouldn't think of if I was in that situation.

Or when horse people say stuff like hitting your horse hurts them. They weigh probably 10x more than a lot of us, if I smack you with 10 pounds of force as a correction, it hurts, but not so much that you'd try to kill me in return. You hit a horse with like 5 pounds of force with a whip, even in a small area that's not that much. That's like a pinch on a person. I never hit my horse unless he bites, and think, he's biting with 100 pounds of force vs a pinch when you hit him. If you bit a horse every time you wanted to correct it, it would be cruel. But we don't. So shut up.

Also the fact that stupid things like football are considered a sport, where probably half of people think no form of horse riding is a sport.


----------



## maisie (Oct 23, 2011)

Yes, I'm sure there are responsible race horse owners out there, just like there are responsible breeders and trainers and owners in all disciplines.

My little peeve is people who want to get (or do get) a horse without any knowledge at all about them. My favorite right now is wanting to have a foal "_for my son (daughter) to grow up with_". You know that a day old foal can kick your child and kill him, right?


----------



## jfisher256 (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh my favorites: "All you do is sit there" and "Horseback riding isn't a sport." Really? Than why don't you get on an unpredictable 1200lb animal and get back to me when it doesn't go well? 

I do have to say there are some things I let slide, like the whole "what is that smell" or anything to do with smell really. Because honestly, I don't know how _I_ tolerate the smell :lol: because there are those times where it has actually bothered me, which is surprising. Also, other things from non-horsey people that I have gotten don't tend to bother me. If they truly don't seem to understand it, then I am more than happy to explain it to them. But stupid comments like "all you do is sit there." Prompt me to explain that I do more than "sit there." Ugh! It's like me saying that in soccer all you do is kick a ball, and my best friend has played soccer since she could walk and I've seen bruises, games, and heard stories enough to know that you don't just kick a ball.

I recently had someone in my group of friends say that he doesn't understand how horseback riding is in the Olympics. I was just like :-x and promptly gave him the evil eye. Let me tell you why it _is_ and why some "sports" in the Olympics should not be in the Olympics, like for example badminton? Table tennis? Come on, let's get real. They're fun to do, but it just drives me nuts that everything has to be an Olympic sport now. But that's a rant for another time!

My mom's life-long friend that she met in Germany and her daughter are coming in either September or October and I just can't wait to get the slew of comments from them, lol! I know I can expect it like once or twice. I'm also hoping to be owning a horse by then. But I am excited that they're coming because they're so nice and were very hospitable when we went to visit for a few days.


----------



## maisie (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh, and then there's _riding, I did that once on vacation and it was bouncy_. Erm, no you didn't do it. That doesn't really irritate me, I just change the subject. The one about did I know that they eat horses in France or wherever is getting pretty old though.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

oh. 
theres a navy O-2 that used to be in charge of my section. he made it a point of asking me where my horse is and if i rode it to work, and where i left it while i was at work haha...and talking about the slaughter houses opening up and all that kinda stuff...didnt bug me though. i thought it was funny

then yesterday he walked by while i was in my car and made made sure i know that my Escape wasnt my horse and did i "get tired of riding to work"


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

My pet peeve horse buzzers:

-Horseback riding isn't a sport. All you do is sit there and the horse does all the work.
_Yeah, right. Let me get you up on my bouncy horse and you can jump a course of 2 foot fences. Then we'll see how you really feel._

-Horses are stupid.
_No, horses are not stupid. Why else would my horse refuse to load at home but then jump right in the trailer after lessons? Why do horses puff out? How come my horse can open a fence? _

-You better drop the horse thing while you go to school because it takes too much money. Your living first, horses later.
_Horses ARE my living. Without my horse, I don't know what I'd do. It'd be like I lost my best friend._

-Horses smell.
_So do pigs, cows, dogs, and even YOU. What's your point?_

He won't turn for me! Why?
_Because you're not making him do it. Get your hand away from the saddle and really steer him._

-Horses are dangerous_._
_ So are cars, people, jobs, and ovens. What's your point?_

-Horses cost too much and they don't make a living for themselves_._
_ They make me happy, and that's enough of a living for them. Plus, I don't need your fancy, high-end clothes or athletic goods or the latest computer. Just need my boy. _

-He's going to bite me_!_
_ No, you've been watching too much TV. _

The ignorance doesn't usually bother me, but when people stare at you and your horse like space aliens and are afraid for their very lives...well, that's a little too dramatic for me.


----------



## Anywhere Else (Aug 10, 2012)

Corazon Lock said:


> My pet peeve horse buzzers:
> 
> -Horseback riding isn't a sport. All you do is sit there and the horse does all the work.
> _Yeah, right. Let me get you up on my bouncy horse and you can jump a course of 2 foot fences. Then we'll see how you really feel._
> ...



Oh also, horses smell like horse and not pig crap. Other animals smell so disgusting because they aren't cleaned all the time.


----------



## jfisher256 (Jul 12, 2011)

Corazon Lock said:


> -He's going to bite me!
> _No, you've been watching too much TV. _


I love that! Once I had a friend keep an eye on a horse for me for not even 2 minutes and I got back to the barn and she was standing practically _outside_ the barn. He was on the crossties and wasn't even looking at her, lol! Like if he hasn't bitten me yet he won't bite you and if you're getting nervous around him he'll sense that. I don't think my friend will be coming around any horse(s) I have in the future!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

the one i hate the most would be the 
'horseriding isn't a sport" i get this one all the time especially seeing the olympics are on. 

lol my one of my friends is terrified of horses. we got this risk sheet the other day for our 'horse sport stuff' and it said 'may result in serious injury or death'
she's convinced i shouldn't EVER have anything to do with horses. 

also the boys are so immature at school! swear they were 10! all they care about is how long my horses doodle is. hahah lol.


----------



## Alpha App (Aug 9, 2012)

"How many horses do you have?" "I have a girl and boy horse, and two boy ponies." "Awww did they have twins?!" Lol wat.


----------



## Alpha App (Aug 9, 2012)

can he star said:


> also the boys are so immature at school! Swear they were 10! All they care about is how long my horses doodle is. Hahah lol.


 i knowwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

Alpha App said:


> i knowwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!


hahah yes. and they're like what....15. tis tis .....


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Yep Its a bit weird....cos most of my guy friends are riders themselves, I am spared from this haha! Theyre more worried about their own :S


----------



## jfisher256 (Jul 12, 2011)

Alpha App said:


> "I have a girl and boy horse, and two boy ponies."


Haha, I have to say this to everyone I talk to. While of course I'm so used to saying 'mare' 'gelding' 'stallion,' etc. But when I talk to my friends and family I'm always like "boy, girl" or "male, female" lol. When I go to say gelding or mare I have to stop myself!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

We were doing a big riding demo at college one day to a bunch of high school kids. You know how there is always one know-all in the group? Well we had one of them. First thing she did was walk up to our 3 horses (showing off to her friends) and was like "Bay, chestnut, Bay" When really they were Black, bay and roan. Well that didn't bother us but then she asked that because she was a very good rider if she was allowed to get on our horse and jump it. We were like "ummm no..." Then she went on to tell us that she had 7 chestnuts, 3 bays and about 9 palomonios at home. We just shut our mouths. This girl could have had all these horses but we had our doubts. Then she was going on about how at home she has a black stallion that won't let any one get a "seat" near it and tie the "rope" around its stomach. It was unbroken but she can ride it and jumps all the fences to her paddock bareback. Theres always one in every group haha!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

hahahah omg lol ^


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

I really have no problem with all the _laymen_, lol. 

My two biggest peeves are cattlemen that get into horses and movies that really mess up the facts. A little slip up with girl/boy bits from scene to scene... That I totally understand. But completely different COLOURED horses? Na-ah. And if I ever had a horse that lapped up water LIKE A DOG, I'm sure I could figure out how to make some serious coin off the freak show.

I'm so sick of cow men being astounded when the "stupid" horse actually goes through the gate he prefers to leave permanently open cause he's too damned lazy to get off his tractor to open the rag-tag barbed wire piece of crap. "Really? That $3000 gorgeous 3 year old ridiculously promising gelding you just bought for your spoiled little beeyotch was dumb enough to lose his eye on one of the zillions mounds of rusted out heaps of garbage in your "pasture"?! And now he's too icky for her to ride? SHOCKER. Go milk a steer."


----------



## cebee (Apr 4, 2010)

I never mind when someone expresses interest in my horse, and certainly dont mind if someone does not refer to horses by the correct breed, or color, or sex. I know NOTHING about... say... goats. But if I am taking the time to be interested in what YOU are interested in, or to learn a little... or even just be friendly... I surely hope no one is on a forum somewhere making fun of my 'ignorance'... I guess if it bugs you, just dont hang around with Non-Horsey people!


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

What really annoys me is when my boyfriend of 7 years tries to tell me how to correct the issues I'm having with my horse(whatever the issue may be). I can't really think of an example, but he'll be like, oh well why didn't you just do this when she did that and his suggestion will be something that is impossible or just not something that any horse savy person would ever do.It also bugs me when he thinks he can hop on a horse bareback "like the Indians did" He's 31, and out of shape, no I don't think you can do that, but if you want to try make sure i'm there to laugh at you when you bust your ***!


----------



## Equenix (May 21, 2012)

The worst thing for me is not so much as what they say but how they say it. Some tend to think its easy and anyone can do it. I hate hearing "oh yes I rode before blah blah blah jump blah blah blah gallop... At the fair (or) customer trail rides" News flash the horses that you probaly rode were dead broke and I still have issues to fix after riding half my life.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh and another. "Last time I rode a horse I fell off" I hear this so so much it is getting rediculous haha! But yes, I like when people express and interest in what I am doing but oh my gosh they come out with some funny and weird things!


----------



## Horse racer (Jun 28, 2012)

It's probably easier being a girl that loves horses than a guy..... I always get told " isn't horse riding and horse stuff for girls?" annoys the crap out of me! And I'm really liked at my school, but some people get hung up (especially girls) that I'm a boy and have a passion for horses.:evil:


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

We need more guys like you HorseRacer... You are welcome at my school :wink:


----------



## Horse racer (Jun 28, 2012)

Hah, thanks! I think there is only 2 other people that love horses in my school, and they're both girls! I'm the only boy......but my school is really small. Only about 30-40 kids per grade.

Like most horse lovers, anouther thing that irritates me is when people think or say "horses are stupid, they're as dumb as cows." but I used to think like that before I started loving horses....but I just kind of ignore it or say "they're way smarter than any dog I've ever met!" they just have to understand horses are prey animals and dont express affection and emotions like a dog.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Not a particular case, but, as a trail ride guide, I am sometimes annoyed by beginner riders who ride only at walk or sometimes are even ponied around the trails, but who still boast all the ride long about their wonderful and extreme adventures with horses, share completely wrong facts in a know-it-all manner, objecting to anything that I might say, and even trying to disregard my instructions that might seriously affect their safety. I've had even some cases of somebody trying to take a different route (thinking that I'm not watching, which is never true), or trying to go past me in a faster gait. If such a thing happens, they are made to dismount and we walk by our own legs back to the barn. 

Also (this is more of a funny thing), when I tell someone that we have geldings and mares in our herd, they'd often ask - Oh, that means you do breeding and have lots of foals, right? 

Umm, no.  And, when they are told why, they sometimes get offended that we don't give our horses "the freedom to love" and "the joy of motherhood'.


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

^^yup yup yup^^

Used to call them "John Weiners" when I was guide.

You could usually spot them the second you mounted them up...

"Whoa Boy![girl] Whoa!! Got me a WILD one, here!"

Sir, the most animation I've seen out of THAT horse in the past 3 years is a simultaneous cough/fart. :?


----------



## HipHopHorseman (Jun 25, 2012)

So with me bring african american and the only horse person 99.99999% of my friends know, anytime i say Im going to the barn, someone asks which bar are you going to... no not bar i said barn... what u going there for ... AGHHHHH!!! ****


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

can't you ride with only 1 lesson


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

The most annoying thing in the world and said to me all the time by non-horse peops. - "Why do you take lessons all the time? I thought you knew how to ride". If I hear it one more time, I will type out the explanation, make copies & hand them out to anyone who asks.


----------



## LonesomeRanch (Jul 6, 2012)

Lol!!!! You guys crack me up. I work with all men. Its not the "stupid" that irks me. Its the rude and inconsiderate. "You'd have more money if you didn't have those hay burners"
"My harley doesn't need fed"
"My chevy has 400 horses, you only have 3" 
I actually had a guy say to me "if you ever get sick if them, call me. I never shot a horse in the head before" that guy got turned into not only management, but also my father who has 30 years with my company, and is more intimidating than being fired! 
I don't mind questions from people who don't understand, but I hate the insults. You don't need to tell me how much money I wasted on horses, right after I heard you say you put $300 rims on your bad *** harley. It all spends the same, its just what matters to you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hazels (Jun 23, 2012)

I don't have a horse-I wish more than anything that I did-but I do get some pretty snarky remarks when I talk about them.

"The poop smells."

So a bunch of compacted grass smells. Because that's really all it is.

"They can kill you!"

And so can a mushroom. Get over it, anything could kill you if you thought about it, god.


----------



## LonesomeRanch (Jul 6, 2012)

Hazels said:


> I don't have a horse-I wish more than anything that I did-but I do get some pretty snarky remarks when I talk about them.
> 
> "The poop smells."
> 
> ...




Lol!!!!! Yes a mushroom. A spider in your sleep. A truck while you're waiting at a stop sign...

I tell people these same things when I hear the bs about dangerous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Randella (Dec 13, 2011)

"He's so BIG!" - in regards to a 14hh pony

"Wow, he's fast! Is he a racehorse?" - In regards to a draft trotting (and it wasn't even a trot, it was a lazy man's jog)

"What's that thing for?" - in regards to a girth or cinch. It's crazy how many people are unaware that saddles don't just magically stay put.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

"I want to ride that small horse. Smaller horses are def. calmer and easier to control, she will never think of doing me any harm!"

Speaking of a 14HH mare, who, by chance, happens to be a complete witch when it comes to beginners.

And the brother of a friend, when finally managed to grasp the concept of being an owner of a horse (that it gives you rights to make all decisions regarding the horse), proceeded to ask this question - "So, that means you can make new horses now?"

Sure. Clone them fom a *gelding.*


----------



## Horse racer (Jun 28, 2012)

I live where Appaloosa horses originated from, where the Nez Perce Indians captured them and used them as horses. So, Appaloosas are HUGE here. Well when I show a picture of my horses (the ones I take care of) which one is a quarter horse and the other is an arab/quarter horse cross, they always say, "Oh! thats a pretty horse! Are the Appaloosas?" and I'm just like :-| no.........they're not......(they're both chestnut) Annoys me.....

Anouther thing that gets me is when I say "they're both geldings." and then they say "Oh, so are they a boy or a girl?"


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

You still taking lessons? Geez, you've been doing that for years - don't you know how to ride by now?? 

One day, I'm going to sit there and explain in full detail just to annoy them x.x


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm not sure if this was said before, but I'll say it again.

I took a friend of mine riding. He had never been on a horse before. After about 45 minutes of instructing him during every. Step. The horse. Took. He finally got off and said "I can really see getting into this. That wasn't so hard"

I just about fell over. Thank you for comparing my entire career to less than an hour you spent in the saddle, all the while under specific instruction which you couldn't even follow correctly! 

Sure! That wasn't hard at all! Especially since you weren't doing anything! If anything, the horse and I were teaming up to keep your butt safe!

Sorry, end of rant. That just really set me off.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

xJumperx said:


> You still taking lessons? Geez, you've been doing that for years - don't you know how to ride by now??
> 
> One day, I'm going to sit there and explain in full detail just to annoy them x.x


Ugh. Got a nearly identical comment from an old friend I recently touched base with on FB (he knew me when I was about 22, so 16 years ago?

He says, " You have tons of stuff on your FB page about riding lessons, and 'such and such happened at my lesson the other day', etc...why are you STILL TAKING LESSONS? I'd have thought you would know 'how to ride' by now!"

I calmly (thankfully it was TYPED ON FB, so no OVERT vocal tone could be heard!) explained that despite my MANY YEARS BREAK from riding, beginning shortly after the time he knew me in person, that I am regaining my BASIC skills again, first of all. Second of all, I told him (much to his amazement) that even Olympic riders have trainers, from whom they receive daily coaching, despite their extremely advanced level of riding.

To which he promptly. (& unintelligently, IMO), responded, "But isn't riding...RIDING? Like, once you know how to sit up there 'and stuff' (?? and STUFF??) you can, like, pretty much do it all?"

Ah, no. And um, I need to GO NOW. Buh-bye!

Whenever my husband even HINTS that something I've done in one of my beginner dressage lessons looked "kind of straightforward"...I bring up with him,"When did you want to schedule your first English/dressage lesson with Holly...we need to get you riding again!"

He quickly gets the point. And he is VERY supportive generally but a lot of the subtleties of dressage are lost on him. He WILL be taking lessons soon in this discipline...he needs to understand EXACTLY what it is that is "going on" up there. I just pray that he will do well but NOT OUTRIDE me. My ego can take a LOT OF ABUSE, but that would be TOO MUCH, I fear! :0)


----------



## Horse racer (Jun 28, 2012)

You know those horse rides you can go on at like lake resorts and stuff, well it drives me nuts when some people go down to Wallowa Lake, which is where one of these riding operations are, and they go on a guided 1 hour trail ride. Then they come back saying "riding horses is easy! I didn't even have to "steer" the horse or nothing! I could do this all the time!" 

I sit there and I'm like seriously?!? Really?!? Those horses ride that trail 10 hours a day, 365 days a year! They have been walking that trail since they were young.....they know it so well you could blind fold them! And it's sad! Those horses don't have any spirit or personality....they look sad....and "steer" a horse?!? Really?!? You don't "steer" a horse! You steer a car! :lol:


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

The most annoying but hilarious thing. Someone knocked on my door a few years back and wanted to know why I had "the poor horsey" BLINDFOLDED.
She stated that when she drives by, he is just standing there and not moving.

So I showed her a fly mask and how you can see through it and explained that very old ponies do in fact, sleep standing up......

We made fun of that woman for years, and then last summer, my SISTER said the exact same thing....
She asked my why some horses in the boarding barn pasture near her house are "blindfolded"....were they very aggressive?


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

Someone put on facebook a few weeks ago that horse riding shouldn't be an Olympic sport

And there's always the "it's so easy to ride you just sit there and the horse does all the work"

Ugh ignorant people!!!


----------



## OwnedByAlli (Nov 8, 2011)

My Dad was sitting watching the news and they mentioned how our dressage team had done so well in the olympics and showed some of Charlotte Dujarin's test. Dad said 'that is such a strange sport to be in the olympics. I mean, its just showing off the horses training, its not the rider' 

I got quite angry but tried to calmly explain how the horse and rider bacome one, how tiny signals produce the most bold and beautiful movements and how I dream of me and Alli one day perhaps being able to ride as beautifully as Charlotte and Valegro. How it takes ALL the health and skill related fitnesses- agility, balance, coordination, power, reaction time, speed, muscular strength & endurance, cardiovascular fitness and flexibility -from *both* horse *and* rider. I was quite emotional by the end, explaining the beauty of it.

He just said 'I'm not getting into an argument with you, its still not a normal sport'

No its not normal. Its so much more.


One of my friends also says horses are dumb, and once said how her dad says 'people only ride because *insert sexual joke inappropriate for HF* '

I guess in all fairness this was a one off but it really annoyed me and I _properly_ snapped at her. Since then she has tried to be a little more considerate and even came to see Alli once. Unfortunatly she can't get too close as her mum is deadly allergic to horses, but I think she quite liked Alli, so meby there is hope yet, once she's left home :lol:

I don't mind explaining the difference between a gelding and a stallion, or a horse and a pony. It just annoys me when I explain as best I can and they turn around and are just like 'its still a stupid hobby' No. Its a life, my stupid life, but still my life- don't insult it.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

I've learned to tune out the comments about it not being a sport. As I work in racing, without fail at LEAST once a day I get "oh, you must have some tips for me then". No buddy... I dont have any tips for you... if you want to gamble away your money go ahead. One of our horses can work fantastically at home, but how are we to know how the others are working? If I don't say no, I just say "yeah, don't back horses" and try and get away. Whats annoying is that the same people will repeatedly ask, like.. I haven't given you one before so why would I give you one now??


----------



## Horse racer (Jun 28, 2012)

One of my other cousins, who is this big, wanna be tough guy all tattooed up, annoys me the most out of anyone I know. Every time he sees me he has to make some comment about how dumb horses are or say "The only thing a horse needs is a shotgun to the head." and he just says these things randomly to try to get to me! Usually I don't say anything but sometimes I'll lash out at him. He's 38 years old. I hope I don't sound like this person who hates everyone...:lol: because there is only 4 people that do this to me intentionally. Even if you don't love horses, or they aren't your life. You should still have an appreciation for them because our society and lives would not be the same today if we didn't have horses.

Horses are my life. Everything about horses I love and everything about the lifestyle I love. Just respect that. :lol:


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

Horse racer said:


> It's probably easier being a girl that loves horses than a guy..... I always get told " isn't horse riding and horse stuff for girls?" annoys the crap out of me! And I'm really liked at my school, but some people get hung up (especially girls) that I'm a boy and have a passion for horses.:evil:


haha don't worry! your in the right sport. some boys don't understand how many ,what they consider, 'hot' girls actually ride! 
smart cookie you are


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

The place where I board my horse also offers ponied rides for children and non-riders, but by appointment only. So it sometimes happens that people visit us not by appointment and ask for a ride. If I'm near, I then explain that it is not possible as all the horses have worked already/are in the pastures/are busy/whatever other reason makes appointments necessary. Often it happens so that I am leading, grooming or riding my own horse at the same moment. So I get asked -_ Well, why can't we have a ride on that horse? Oh, he's private? What, are you stingy or something, why can't you share?_

Ugh. Sorry, he's not a tourist attraction.


----------



## Haileyyy (Mar 10, 2012)

Most of mine probably have already been said.

Every time I say something like "I rode all day yesterday" or "I feel a little sore from riding" people take it out of context. It probably doesn't help that my friends are disgusting perverts lol but it is so hard to have a conversation with them about horses without them making dirty jokes the whole time.

Also when people say that riding is easy, even though majority of them can count on one hand how many times they have ridden a horse(on dead broke horses). My dad being one of them. It's super easy for him until he sits on my horse for all of 5 minutes, then complains for an hour how sore he is. He also says horseback riding shouldn't be in the Olympics and dressage is just "sitting still on a horse looking mad" because the horse does all of the work 

One more haha. My friend "loves" horses and is constantly asking me about horse stuff, and after I say something he tells me what his dad said/did when he had horses and how he did stuff right. I don't mind answering questions, in fact I love sharing knowledge of horses, but being told I am wrong every time because that isn't what his dad did 25 years ago in Mexico when he had horses annoys me. I am fine being told I am wrong(I like to know) but when it comes from someone who couldn't get on or off my horse without help, that first rode MY horse less than 6 months ago, it makes me mad.


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

For the more _mature_ members on the board...

My all-time eye roller:

"So, do you ride....(*shifty eyes sidetoside*) ....._Bareback_? Gfaw!"

Hardiharhar, Machoman.


----------



## Horse racer (Jun 28, 2012)

I think horse people are the most attacked people out of any lifestyles there are! :lol: I used to think the exact same things, horse people are weird and psychos. I never would have thought a couple years ago I would be one! :lol: but I can say, that ever since I became a horse lover, I have never been more happy and confident on what I want to do with my life....I've always been a big outdoors guy. Hunting, shooting, guns, camping, fishing.....but horses has made it to the top of my list of passions and lifestyles! I have to say I've never had a relationship with anything before more pure and understanding before in my life, than with a horse. My horse (not "technically" mine) understands me, is honest, affectionate, and loves me. He doesn't care what I'm wearing, or how well I play in sports (I do play baseball and run cross-country, but I'm not an "all star") or anything like that. It only sees your attitude, emotions, personality. They see what's pure and really matters in a person, you can't lie to a horse, and they can't lie to you. IMO it's one of the purest and honest relationship nature can give, and it's truly a magical and genuine thing...

WHOO! Sorry, I felt a little long winded tonight!:lol: don't take that the wrong way, I still like girls and intend to marry a girl. Not a horse. Haha, anyway there it is....


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

I know what you mean about being bullied for liking horses. Of course I'm going to love my horse, she's made my first two years of showing really successful. Luckily the kid who would make fun of me moved to Newfoundland. I feel bad for the Newfies on the other side of the country.


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Don't feel too bad... They can more than handle themselves. In fact, I'm thinking your former tormentor is getting some just desserts. Hee Hee!


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

That horse has to be a stallion! Its just so beautiful! :lol:

A friend told me that and I just face palmed myself. LOL


----------



## MarkyBanjo (Nov 6, 2018)

I agree with almost everything except for when non horsey people ask questions, that doesn't annoy me. They just want to try to learn about the stuff you like(horses). It only annoys me when I explain but they keep asking me. I am lucky no one has ever said that horseback riding isn't a sport to me. Probably because only my friends know about it because of how shy I am. Anyway, we should really also have more boys who do horseback. I volunteered at a farm with the horses for 2 years and only 3 guys were there. And there were like 200 people volunteering. And one of the boys was mistaken as a girl. Also people keep saying that horse girls are crazy which is true in my case cuz I like it, it's fun lol but not everyone is so that can be annoying to those who aren't crazy.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

A girl literally just told me to take my horse and put the reins in his mouth and hook bells to him for a Christmas card picture....

Like 2 minutes ago. Put the reins in his mouth.


----------



## MarkyBanjo (Nov 6, 2018)

oh wow, that girl is so rude


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Not much fazes me, and it's probably because of how old I am (not as old as dirt, but pretty close). I've learned to let a great deal roll off, and because of my age, most younger people aren't quite sure about me and how I might respond.


With that said, the one thing that does annoy me is when someone thinks it's "cute" to say to me, "so you have a _hoss_?". I know it is mostly directed at the presumption that Main_ahs _drop the r's and of course put r's where they don't belong ie...idea_r. _I do not pronounce horse as _hoss, _so , yes it annoy me, a bit!


----------



## MarkyBanjo (Nov 6, 2018)

I didn't know about the hoss thing before now, that would be really annoying.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

most things I just smile and say Hmmmm. But one that does tick me off is after riding in a hard class and working my tail off and if I say boy I'm pooped after that class and someone says "I don't know why you should be tired the horse does all the work"

I can't help but think if you ask a 1000 lbs of horse to do something and that 1000 lbs says nope, you have your work cut out for you.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Woodhaven said:


> most things I just smile and say Hmmmm. But one that does tick me off is after riding in a hard class and working my tail off and if I say boy I'm pooped after that class and someone says "I don't know why you should be tired the horse does all the work"
> 
> I can't help but think if you ask a 1000 lbs of horse to do something and that 1000 lbs says nope, you have your work cut out for you.



After an especially challenging lesson, both my horse and I were a sweaty mess. Always made my trainer smile and ask if I "got my money's worth". Of course the huge smile on my face always answered for me. :smile:


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I can(almost) always tell someone doesn’t know a hill of beans about my animal of choice when they say “harse”....


----------



## Durango (Jul 16, 2018)

My brother loves saying this; "horse riding isn't a sport" he knows it makes me so mad


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Just one that shows up some ignorance...

The other week, a semi-trailer, bulldozer and excavator were all working in the gravel pit on the property that borders ours. The ride we did that day included going past this gravel pit. Off-track harness racers have close acquaintance with mobile barriers, tractors and watering trucks, as all of these are encountered on the track and in motion when harness horses attend trials and races. This makes them pretty good with large machinery - but not necessarily with speed, or with weird or loud noises. The excavator was massive and making plenty of weird and loud noises that we heard clearly from 800m away. Sunsmart was quite relieved to find the source of the strange noise! The excavator was working right on the fenceline, a metre away from the firebreak on which my horse had to pass, with tall forest blocking us to the west: Through the eye of the needle! The excavator's bucket was going up and down, reaching impressive heights - the machine looked a bit like a giant yellow Praying Mantis.

The selfsame excavator, when it was working on our building site:









Sunsmart was a little hesitant, and I got off him and stayed between him and the noisy machine, saying, "Looook! Isn't that a big machine!" in amazed tones, looking at him and looking at the machine in turn. And so, we walked past, within 2m of the huge noisy excavator moving its bucket around and going _crrreeeeeaaak!!!_ With me between it and him, my horse was completely calm and looked with curiosity at the machine as we walked past. (Horses understand that if you're on the ground and confident and you're clearly aware of the issue, then that means it's OK as far as you are concerned. If they have come to trust your judgement, it becomes so simple like this.)

Then I hopped back on the horse, and we continued calmly on our way. I was very pleased how he handled that situation - lots of horses make songs and dances about this sort of thing.

Our octogenarian friend Bill came over the following Sunday as usual. He'd talked to the excavator driver, who'd seen my walking my horse by his machine. This guy said to Bill, "I can't understand why she did that. Why would you walk around with a horse if it's got a saddle on it and you should be sitting on its back!"

:rofl:

The really funny thing is that this was a purely rhetorical question. This non-riding man didn't think he had anything to learn from an actual rider. Bill could have told him - had he wanted to know!


----------

